# Topics > Arts > Music >  Animusic, computer animated music, Ithaca, New York, USA

## Airicist

animusic.com

youtube.com/animusic

facebook.com/animusic

twitter.com/animusic

linkedin.com/company/animusic-llc

Animusic on Wikipedia

Co-founder - Wayne Lytle

Co-founder - David Crognale

"ANIMUSIC 3 (DVD / Blu-ray)" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

"Pipe Dream" - Animusic.com

Uploaded on Mar 17, 2008

From the Animusic 1 DVD - This is the runaway hit from the first Animusic DVD

See Intel Industrial Control in Concert

----------


## Airicist

"Resonant Chamber"

Uploaded on Mar 18, 2008




> From the Animusic 2 DVD - This is another amazing piece of incredibly beautiful and precise work from Animusic

----------


## Airicist

ANIMUSIC 3 - Kickstarter Project

Published on Aug 13, 2012

----------

